
The extraordinary case of the Guevedoces - BoratObama
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34290981
======
tomlock
These examples are a great way to raise questions about what "gender" is!

Quite often arguments are raised that XY means man and XX means woman, or
having a penis makes a man or having a vagina makes a woman.

It is edge cases like these that illustrate the situation is a bit more
complex than that. There are plenty more.

